# Flood tides



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

anyone have any suggestions on fishing flood tide locations near central Florida? Never done it before and would like to give it a shot. I know here in central FL we don't have the grass besides back country brackish areas. I have heard jax/st.aug area any input or direction would be appreciated!

Thx


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

We have some floods next week here in St Augustine (19th-21st). Come up and Ill take you out. Otherwise your next shot will be in september.


----------

